# Rear Slide Out Screws



## Bob556 (Mar 16, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get the big wood screws that hold the big latches to the camper?
Mine are all rusting. Preferably SS.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Bob556 said:


> Does anyone know where to get the big wood screws that hold the big latches to the camper?
> Mine are all rusting. Preferably SS.


Home Depot has the big self tapping screws. Pull one of them out so you know what they look like. Get them one size larger than what is installed and you will be able to tighten everything up.


----------

